# electric whites?



## cru5hgruv3 (Mar 21, 2009)

ok i have googled this and tried in general to look this up so probably a hybrid of some sort but has anyone heard of these i found them at an lfs it looks like an electric blue but its a vibrant white doesnlt look albino but very vibrant electric white ... so in short has anyone heard of electric whites


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

did they look like this http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b8db0 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

There is a white strain of Sc. fryeri. They often have the trade name White Knight. They are not albinos, but rather leucistic(sp?). Their eyes look normal not the red of albinos. I have also seen an albino fryeri.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

my best guess is the white lab

http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_user ... 6A_019.jpg


----------



## cru5hgruv3 (Mar 21, 2009)

no it didnt have red eyes like an albino it did sort of look like the pic of the white lab however it was all white but kind of irridescent i will try and take a pic of it at the store lol and up load it i talked to someone at another lfs and he said it may have been an inbred electric yellow said he had heard of the inbreeding leading to solid whites so that the name may be a misnomer


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

could it be the white morph of the cobalt blue zebra? http://cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2593


----------



## cru5hgruv3 (Mar 21, 2009)

hard to tell from that pic maybe they were still young... they werent quite as blue as that though so not sure.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

famikert said:


> did they look like this http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b8db0 ... /ry%3D400/


This one looks sharp. Is that an albino freyeri?


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

I want a white lab. . .its pretty


----------



## rayfong (Sep 18, 2007)

There are some white morphs of Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay). I have a group of them which I bought from Spencer Jack from Winnipeg.


----------



## cru5hgruv3 (Mar 21, 2009)

ok i stopped by today and managed a couple blurry pics with the cell phone


__
https://flic.kr/p/3427675538


__
https://flic.kr/p/3427675488

the fins are all white eyes are not red at all
there are faint barely visible vertical stripes so a zebra of some kind? 
and no coloring at all on the fins

they re in a tank with soem other fish some cobalts and another breed 
dont remember which one


----------

